# Reeling off the edge



## vincix

Am tot căutat pe net acest „ledge”, dar nu prea am reușit să găsesc  exact ce-mi trebuie. Înțeleg că sunt tot felul de „ledge”-uri, iar în  contextul în care îmi trebuie mie cred că are legătură mai degrabă cu  ușa, și nu cu fereastra (așa cum am găsit eu).
Iar al doilea cuvânt ar fi acest „reeling” ăsta. Se poate traduce cu „a  se clătina”? Coboară de pe acest „ledge” și ajunge pe iarbă  clatinându-se din cauza junghiului?


> _Why did I ever leave you?_ he thinks without warning, and the pang send him reeling off the ledge to the grass.


 (Taiye Selasi, _Ghana Must Go_)


----------



## irinet

Aș spune că 'pang'  se referă la 'durere',  poate 'amețitoare' (=reel off) fiind vorba de o tristețe. Iar 'ledge'  ar putea fi o zonă de parcurs foarte îngustă ca mersul pe bârnă. Iarăși,  văd 'grass',  deci s-ar putea referi la 'firul ierbii' ,  însă.... . Având aceste date aș spune că "acest gând îi provoacă subit o durere amețitor de ascuțită (ca firul ierbii)". 
Contextul oferit e prea abstract să pot oferi mai multe interpretări. 
Poate alți contribuitori te pot ajuta mai mult.


----------



## farscape

Da' unde e chestia cu ledge-ul că eu nu văd decât un edge...

f.


----------



## irinet

Și eu văd 'edge', dar poate fi misspelling.  Oricum,  e cam aceeași idee,  cred.


----------



## farscape

Nu prea, edge e muchie, ledge e poliță, brână sau brâneag dacă vorbim de munți și prăpăstii/abisuri.

f.


----------



## irinet

Și muchie,  nu înseamnă (amețitor  de)  'zonă  îngustă'?
De fapt,  indiciul spațial oferit,  se referă cred la' amețitor',  'vârtej'  sau ambele,  nu crezi?


----------



## vincix

Îmi cer scuze pentru confuzie. Pe de o parte, într-adevăr, am scris greșit „edge” în loc de „ledge”. Pe de altă parte, totul este la propriu. De asta mă întrebam cum să traduc ledge, făcând referințe la casă etc.

 Durerea/junghiul îl împinge în iarbă de pe acest „ledge”. Nu e nimic metaforic aici. El ajunge pe iarbă din cauza durerii. Despre asta-i vorba. Dar nu știu cum să-i dau o forma umană traducerii cu acest „reeling off”. (te rog schimbă titlul cu cel inițial  )


----------



## irinet

Mai încerc o dată: poate fi 'prag'?


----------



## vincix

Tot ce e posibil. M-am gandit și eu la prag, dar nu am găsit nici un dicționar care să-mi dea răspunsul ăsta.
Oare „brână” e varianta bună, așa cum zicea farscape? Se poate referi la case?


----------



## vincix

Un alt context în care apare ledge în carte:



> He pushes the sliding door the rest of the way open. He steps off the ledge to the garden and gasps.



De asta m-am gândit eu că e vorba de ușă, dar, ma rog, e ceva care apare în exteriorul casei, din cate înțeleg.


----------



## farscape

Mai toate dicționarele în care m-am uitat dau sill și step ca sinonime pt ledge, dacă e vorba de o ușă sau casă, deci prag e o alegere bună cum a propus irinet.

Despre reel off: a întinde, desfășura, așterne, rostogoli. Citez din memorie, Jack London - Colț Alb: "Fresh new miles reeling off behind them", unde s-ar potrivi așterne. În contextul dat de vincix, poate că pornind de la a rostogoli sau chiar "durerea l-a trimis împleticindu-se peste prag în iarbă" deși a împletici nu e primul verb la care mă gândesc când citesc reel off, dar sună bine în românește și imaginea pe care o dă se potrivește cu textul în engleză.

Best,
f.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc mult. Este exact ce-mi trebuie


----------

